# BurningCrusade Kochrezepte



## Erypo (6. Januar 2010)

Hi

Bin gerade dabei mir den "Chefkoch" Titel zu holen.

Hab soweit alle Erfolge bis auf den wo ich die ganzen Gerichte aus der Scherbenwelt kochen muss.

So is ja eigendlich nicht so hart nur fehlen mir die ganzen Rezepte.

Wüsste nun gerne wo man die alle herbekommt. (bin Hordler)


greets Stena


----------



## CoHanni (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich erst seit 1 Monat ebenfalls dabei bin, kann ich dir sagen, dass ein paar Rezepte in der Kiste mit Fleisch/Fisch zu finden sind, ist halt Glück ob du sie bekommst oder nicht(Sturmkotletts z., dann gibts noch 2 Im schergrat im Tal/Dorf der Mok´Natal und ansonsten kann ich dir nur das AH empfehlen oder die Datenbank auf www.buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (6. Januar 2010)

Im unteren Virtel in der Bar (ka wie die heist), steht auch ne Dame die Dir 3 Rezepte verkauft.


----------



## spacekeks007 (6. Januar 2010)

in nagrand im dortigem dorf shattrath untere viertel gasthaus die alte tägliche kochquests im unterem viertel und naja diverse andere orte der buffed datenbank zu entnehmen ;-)


----------

